# Гиперлордоз



## ludmila1750@mail.ru (4 Мар 2008)

Что такое гиперлордоз поясничного отдела. кроме того сделали заключение после МРТ - задне-циркулярная протрузия межпозвонкого диска L5-S1, проявление остеохондроза в сегменте L5-S1 Возможно ли избавиться от боли только медокаментозными мерами.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (4 Мар 2008)

*гиперлордоз*

У позвоночника есть естественные физиологические изгибы. В поясничной области лордоз (изгиб вперед). Чтобы обеспечивать общее равновесие, в грудном отделе кифоз (изгиб назад). Когда эти изгибы чрезмерны, используется термин "патологический".  Все  это связано равновесием (статикой). Если у Вас патологический лордоз поясничного отдела, скорее всего у Вас есть патологический кифоз грудного отдела. 

Обычно это бывает у миниатюрных женщин, предпочитающих высокие каблуки. Эти "патологические" изгибы позвоночника определяют его повышенные нагрузки и более быстрый "износ". Лекарства могут помочь только симптоматически и временно. Путь один. Опредилить причину поясничного гиперлордоза (высокие каблуки?...). И изменение Вашего двигательного стереотипа. Может быть Вам просто нужно "накачать" мышцы брюшного пресса? Вам нужен или ортопед или мануальный терапевт.


----------

